# Cree Flash Lights



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Are these $3- $4 "Cree" flashlights worth the money? 300 lumens. 

I had to order a power converter to use with our battery chargers for the phones
and tablets and tossed 3 of them in on the order for $10. Did I waste $10?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

If its cree its good! I have been using cree for 8 years... I would stand behind their bulbs... However if the cree's driver board is not theirs I don't know what the outcome would be. 

I just keep buying flashlights man! I have tons of them! Did you get the one that focuses? I like getting the flashlights with the Cree xml t6 bulbs (1600-2000 lumens )
You need to have good batteries and a good charger! Good call on getting 3 chargers! No you didn't waste your ten bucks.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

It's hard to beat this one for $3.37: Amazon.com: FordEx Group 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp: Home Improvement

I bought one, put it through it's paces and deemed it 'decent'. I bought 10 more.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> It's hard to beat this one for $3.37: Amazon.com: FordEx Group 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp: Home Improvement
> 
> I bought one, put it through it's paces and deemed it 'decent'. I bought 10 more.


yep me too I love that one! That particular light will use a 1.5 volt battery or a 3.6 lithium. The lithium battery will last for about an hour, but if you use the 1.5 volt (though not as bright) it will last for hours. If you pull the pocket clip off of that light you can use 1" scope mount to mount it to your gun. I have this light in two models, one model has only one mode on/off and that is the one that I use for the gun, and the other model has 3 modes low,high, and flashing!

One cool trick that you can do with this light is to pull the pocket clip off then drill and tap two more holes in a way that you are re attaching the clip facing the other direction. (doing this allows you to clip it to a hat for hands free operation):ugeek:

Please note this flashlight is marketed as "water proof" but is only water resistant and cant be submerged!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm convinced now having been using them for a couple months or so now that the Streamlight Stylus Pro's are one of the best values in performance flashlights around and an excellent shtf flashlight choice. Battery life for 2 AAA's is 6.25 hours and the brightness and distance the LED beam covers is fantastic for it's size. There light and easy to stick in pockets. And there great for pistol shooting, holding the flashlight in the support hand.

Streamlight 66118 Stylus Pro Black LED Pen Flashlight with Holster - Amazon.com


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

They're OK for $3.00. I got one and played with it for a minute and gave it to my kid.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought an ultrafire WF 502B cree flashlight last year off of e-bay for right around $20 came with 2 rechargeable batteries and a charger (charger was crap ended up picking another one up off amazon). The flashlight is fantastic especially at that price, I have no idea how long it will last but if I had to spend $20 a year for a flashlight that bright (it has 5 modes, high, med, low, strobe and SOS) I would. I also picked up some spare batteries for it so I always have spares if I need them.

-Infidel


----------



## PitBull (Mar 6, 2013)

I got Armytek Partner C1 as a gift. A compact, variable-intensity flashlight that fits in your fifth pocket. A flashlight with 500 lumens is great for flagging down a search-and-rescue squad when you're lost in the woods. But when you're looking for a lost shoe as you sneak out of a hookup's house at 1:45 am, it's overkill. Luckily, the Armytek Partner handles both situations with ease-assuming you've already found your pants.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Got 3 of these for about $10 along with the european converters for plugging in our gadgets in Ireland later this month; the two of the three that work - work great - sadly one is just not working.



PrepperDogs said:


> It's hard to beat this one for $3.37: Amazon.com: FordEx Group 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom Light Lamp: Home Improvement
> 
> I bought one, put it through it's paces and deemed it 'decent'. I bought 10 more.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Got 3 of these for about $10 along with the european converters for plugging in our gadgets in Ireland later this month; the two of the three that work - work great - sadly one is just not working.


Enjoy Ireland! Nice trip! Have you tried swapping pieces between the flashlights? Just a thought.


----------



## xxentre (Oct 3, 2013)

Checkout the Blocklight Amazon.com: Blocklite (TM) Mini Compact Size Ultra Bright 9V Eveready Battery LED Flashlight for Camping, Indoor Use: Kitchen & Dining
or the:
Pak Light Amazon.com: Pak-Lite 9v LED Flashlight ULTRA: Sports & Outdoors
80+ hrs. Bright, or 1,200+ hrs. Soft (10 year shelf life) on a Lithium Battery

I have purchased both of them and they both a good brightness. For the price the Blocklight can be had from ebay for about $27 for a pack of 5


----------



## Paltik (Jul 27, 2013)

Deal Extreme was selling some 120lm UltraFire M5's one-mode flashlights for $1.30 with free shipping. I ordered 10. It turns out they couldn't fulfill all the orders; they sent me one and refunded the difference. I felt it was a very good value.


----------

